# Cheyenne 696 - Where's your TV?



## brimo

Hi All

We have had our cheyenne about 5 weeks now and have had 8 nights away in it. Our model does not have the overcab bed but has the cupboards over the cab, including the tv cupboard. We have a 15" LCD TV in there at the moment but struggle to see it properly when sat on the far ends of the bench seats. We have to tilt the TV on a paperback book 'cos its funny to watch from so low down plus it tends to give you a bit of a stiff neck watching it at that angle.

The TV should be lower down we're sure, but we're not exactly sure which way to go with this.

Can we ask, where have you got your TV if you have the same model?


----------



## brimo

No one got one then :lol:


----------



## DJP

hi Brimo
No, I have not got one, sorry. 
I do think, however, that you are expected to watch TV on the flip down monitor in the cab area. A bit small for my eyes but it does seem a common solution in the smaller vans which lack space to place a decent 15" flat screen TV.
Failing that you could always buy a Mohican or Chieftan :lol: 
Dennis


----------



## dbh1961

Our main TV lives in the cupboard, and yes, it is high up.

I'm thinking about putting a mounting arm/bracket in, so that we can pull the screen forward and down - that's what A/T should have built in really.


----------



## brimo

Hi dennis

We have not got the flip-down monitor, we have had the van 4 or 5 weeks, its a 2004 Cheyenne 696G but has no small monitor. We have a 15" LCD which, as mentioned is in the top cupboard.

We're thinking of bringing it down either with a bracket or something, it really needs to be lower.


----------



## johng1974

I am thinking the same thing in my old RV...

19inch flat screen but it's touching ceiling ! some kind of arm that rotates/extends out and down needed.. computer monitors used to have these where I work .. ebay or maplin i think..

John


----------



## brimo

Yes, you can get extending arms and drop down setups but the problem we have with the Cheyenne with our set-up is where to put it or them?

The only place we can see for an extending arm is on the board at the back of the passengers seat i.e. where the table fastens to.


----------



## RainDancer

Hi brimo

I can sympathise with you it does make your neck ache. how about this for a solution. Fit a boom arm table on the drivers side in the space between the drivers seat and the settee. In the cupboard above this is the aerial booster and the 12volts and 240 volt supplies. Install an aerial point behind the pelmet wired to the booster and install either a 12 volt socket or 240 volt socket or both which is even better. All the connection are there just waiting. I have done the same job in my chieftain. If you want the TV on a swing arm bracket no problem install it on the timber bulkhead which separates the cab from the rest of the van. Hope this helps.


----------



## dbh1961

In ours, we were simply thinking of mounting an arm inside the existing TV cupboard, so that the TV could pull forwards, and then downwards.

For us the only problem is that it's currently too high. We're happy with it front and central, just want it lower.


----------



## brimo

dbh1961 wrote


> we were simply thinking of mounting an arm inside the existing TV cupboard, so that the TV could pull forwards, and then downwards.


We've seen brackets that swing left and right and angle up and down but not seen one that will swing out and then down ??????

This set up would be ideal.


----------



## RainDancer

Hi dbh1961

Just noticed that you are only about 13 miles away from me. Not many Autotrails in our neck of the woods.

Sorry brimo not trying to hijack your thread.


----------



## dbh1961

Argos do one, but (from memory) it's in the £150 area!

That's why I've not bought one yet.

I'm keeping my eye out for something that will do the job, without necessarily being badged "TV bracket". Something like an anglepoise lamp - but it would have to be strong.


----------



## johng1974

something telescopic. ....


----------



## dbh1961

RainDancer said:


> Hi dbh1961
> 
> Just noticed that you are only about 13 miles away from me. Not many Autotrails in our neck of the woods.
> 
> Sorry brimo not trying to hijack your thread.


Where are you RainDancer, your profile just says Yorkshire?

Brimo, sorry for the interruption, but I can't do PMs at work


----------



## EJB

One of our main priorities in our MH is a TV location at 'sitting down' eye level! I can't imagine how a high level TV is watchable?
It seems an odd design policy by the manufacturers :roll:


----------



## RainDancer

Hi dbh1961

Small village half way between Beverley and Hornsea.

Sorry again brimo but it's a bit unusual to find an Autotrailer near me the other nearest one is a mate in Brough


----------



## RainDancer

Hi Guys

Have a look here loads of brackets to choose from. Hope it helps.
http://kryton.clickandbuild.com/cnb/shop/tvfixings?op=catalogue-products-null&prodCategoryID=7


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Please keep me posted find it interesting, my 696 is coming in march and we live in Sherburn in Elmet

We can have a 696 meet

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## brimo

We occasionally got to a camp site in Sherburn to do some metal detecting. Your meet may take place :lol: 

OK, back to the topic


----------



## dbh1961

Broom said:


> Hi All
> 
> Please keep me posted find it interesting, my 696 is coming in march and we live in Sherburn in Elmet
> 
> We can have a 696 meet
> 
> Best Regards
> Broom


We can certainly have a meet up, although I think you may have got a couple of wires crossed.

RainDancer, who lives near us both, has a Chieftan - so we'd best make it all A/Ts

Brimo does have a 696, but he lives in Cheshire (but we might persuade him to come across, 'cos he's so many friends over here)

Edit ........and Brimo posted while I was spellchecking!


----------



## Broom

Hi

Not another senior moment getting good at them

Broom


----------



## RainDancer

Hi Guys

This is the last hijack Brimo. If any of you Autotrailers would like to know more about meeting up. PM me and I will give you a bit of info.

As Brimo says back to the topic.


----------



## bkjk

hi hope i can be of some help to you i am on my second 696g and very happy with it, what we have done is fit a canterlever flat screen tv bracket in the tv, cupboard screw it to the bottom of the cupbaord sideways so that it drops downward instead of the usual sideways movement. if this is not quite clear please let me know your email and i will send u some photos. it puts the tv in a perfect position for viewing.


----------



## brimo

can't pm you bkjk so please email us photos to [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## brimo

HI bkjk,

Have managed to send you a pm. Still awaiting the photo's. :lol:


----------



## bkjk

hi sent u some photos Sunday to detectornet if u have not had them i will try again regards Bk.


----------



## Broom

Hi BK JK

Have PM you, as PM picking mine up in March is their anything I should keep an eye on.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi BK JK again

Just had a thought can we count you in on a 696 meet what part of the country are you from

Best regards
broom


----------



## brimo

Hey, don't forget us... we're now the proud owners of a 696 :lol:


----------



## dbh1961

And us


----------



## brimo

Hi All

We are sorted now, we bought a omnimount 75/100 cl see 
http://www.247av.com/product_info.php?products_id=26579&language=1

It is a fabulous piece of kit, mounted in the cupboard it brings the TV out and down and has solved our problem brilliantly and.... its really well made. It cost us £42 with postage.

Will post a photo next time I get to the van to take one.


----------



## bkjk

hi glad to hear that the bracket worked fro u. regards Brian K


----------



## Broom

Hi Brian

We have got one and working fine fitted last night thanks for the photos and info

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## pneumatician

*TV Location*

Sounds funny but our hangs on the wall at eye level. Not really a TV but a 15" Laptop seems to work OK.
Obviously when not in use as the GPS it lives in its bag in the locker.

Steve


----------



## Broom

Hi Steve

This bracket allows the TV ours 19'' to fold up and store in the locker, we have it sitting on a pillar inside the locker to avoid any problems in transit

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## dbh1961

This one seems OK

 cheaper bracket


----------



## Broom

Hi

Thats where I got mine from, its fine just short of £20.00 plus delivery

Best regards
Broom


----------



## dbh1961

Even better - Wilkinsons have them at 12.99, and they look to be well made, Maxview brand

Fit to base of TV cupboard (not to side), and it will let TV pull out, then down, to a sensible position.


----------



## Broom

Hi dbh

Should have advised me earlier cost me an extra £8.00, but the one I got fixes to the shelf and hangs down it folds up in to the locker.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## zulurita

Do you have any photos please Broom and of it installed.


----------



## Broom

Hi Rita

This is one sent to me from bkjk hope he does not mind

Best regards
Broom


----------



## zulurita

Thats great Broom Thanks.

I was trying to visualize how/where it was!

Although at the moment we use the flip down tv and have the other tv at the foot of the bed, I do not like watching most of the tv from the bed.

The flip down tv is ok although a little small but watchable. But even with adjusting the volume it does tend to boom/sound outside because of the speakers in the door sides. So we are very conscious of this. Next time I Don't think I will have the Satellite tv fitted to the flip down screen but do what you have done.

Did you conect your tv to the equipment in the cupboard yourself or did the dealer route it for you?


----------



## bkjk

hi dont mind u using my picture at all just glad it was of use to others. regards bkjk


----------



## Broom

Hi Rita

Yes I connected it all up myself its quite easy, just run cables through the lockers.

Brian

Thanks for that didn't want to upset anybody

Best regards
Broom


----------



## 110983

*tv mount in the cheyenne*

hi there
we are picking up our new 740s in a few weeks, and we were asking the same question,so many people have pains in the neck watching thier tv.I think to good place could be on the upright panel which runs up to the light next to the main electrical/ tv bits in the top cupboards.fit the 15 inch flat screen a foot above the top of the back rest, that would be about eye level.the mains cable plus other cables could run up the pannel into the elec cupboard. only thing you will have four bolt holes through the pannel you will have to put a cover plate the other side.just a note how do the people selling the brackets get away with the cost of them! anything from £25 to £130.

well this is what how we will be fixing the tv. I think!!!!!!!!!!!!

best of luck
wheelsonwheels


----------



## Broom

Hi Wheelsonwheels

Wecome to MHF

Have you read the post 'New Motorhome' a bit of info that may be of use

Best regards
Broom


----------

